# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Fear

## N.Fan

CH4

Date and time still to be announced.

Peter Mullan stars as Brighton crime boss turned entrepreneur Richie Beckett in The Fear a new drama from Richard Cottan ( Wallander,Hancock & Joan ) that chronicles the disintegration of a criminal mind.Beckett's legacy is under threat when the family firm,now run by his two sons,faces ruthless new rivals.His son needs a peacemaker,but his erratic and increasingly extreme behaviour only inflames the situation.Can Richie and his family survive when his mind and world start imploding ?

Stars: Peter Mullan,Harry LIoyd,Paul Nicholls,Anastasia Hille,and Richard E Grant.

----------


## lizann

this looks decent starts on channel 4 next monday

----------


## lizann

this looks decent starts on channel 4 next monday

----------

